# Programming Vox Remote to turn off TV and A/V receiver



## Ronald Lyster (Nov 3, 2017)

Just got a new VOX remote for my Tivo Bolt. I was using a Tivo remote with the keyboard built in, and it could turn on and off both my A/V receiver and my TV. I assume this new Vox remote will do the same thing, but I cannot seem to get it to work. I read an old thread here (before the Vox) and was told to press the select and Tivo buttons at the same time - but that does nothing on the Vox remote. I have programmed the remote to turn off the TV and to adjust the volume using the A/V receiver. But to get the A/V receiver to turn on and off at the same time that the TV does is another matter. I can get the A/V receiver to turn on and off with the remote, but by doing that the remote no longer controls the TV (the TV stays on or off) - I have just over-ridden the programming I did for the TV. If I reprogram the on-off function for the TV, I over-ride that function for the A/V receiver. Only one will turn on and off using the Vox remote.

Any ideas? I'm sure there is a way to do this....


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

There's usually been programming instructions in 'Settings'...are those no longer there?

-KP


----------



## Ronald Lyster (Nov 3, 2017)

There are instructions on how to do it for one device - and they work. But when programming the second device to use the same button (on/off) you lose the setting for the first device.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

On my (old) Premiere, there's an option for TV Power, Volume and Mute and another option for A/V Volume and Mute. There's _not _an option for A/V Power...

-KP


----------



## Ronald Lyster (Nov 3, 2017)

My "old" remote (a Tivo remote with the pull-out keyboard) worked fine - both A/V and TV power were controlled with the remote on/off button. I can't imagine that the "latest and greatest" from Tivo would lack that functionality.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

That s the way the VOX remote is also. I love everything else about this remote and the "new experience". But the fact that it will not power up/down a soundbar is very irritating. Especially so when all the Tivo documentation says it will operate "power, audio, and input on a TV AND/OR av device". That strikes me as a lie.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You're saying the button labeled 'TV Pwr' also turned your Receiver on/off?

-KP


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

On a slide remote, the "TV PWR" button turned both the TV and a Yamaha sound bar on or off.


----------



## Ronald Lyster (Nov 3, 2017)

Hope someone from Tivo jumps in on this conversation. I can't believe that this nifty new remote won't do everything my old Tivo remote did.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

The TiVo VOX remote replaces the standard TiVo remote and unfortunately doesn’t seem to offer the “extra” capabilities of the Slide or Glow remotes. This means you can only power on one device from a button and you can not learn remote commands. Throws a wrench in my home theater system since I can’t teach the VOX remote to switch to a specific input on my Onkyo remote.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry, i can't find it now, but I thought I saw how to do this somewhere... I think you have to add a number. ie, before you programed the tv, then the AVR. I think with the newer remotes you have to a a 0 to the first, a 1 to the second and a 3 to the 3rd. Maybe this is just for the slide pros, but I could swear I saw it somewhere for the Vox remote.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, the slide remote (and the Glow remote) can be programmed like this. The new Vox remote is not a learning remote, so it can not do the second device power up/down.
It will control audio volume, mute, and input, on a av receiver, but no power up/down.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Did you try holding the Tivo and TV Power buttons at the same and then entering the code for your receiver? This works on the original Roamio remotes.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Did you try holding the Tivo and TV Power buttons at the same and then entering the code for your receiver? This works on the original Roamio remotes.


Does this allow you to have both the TV and receiver programmed at once or is it just to have the power button control the receiver. I thought that it was an either or situation.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

steinbch said:


> Does this allow you to have both the TV and receiver programmed at once or is it just to have the power button control the receiver. I thought that it was an either or situation.


Yes, this works. I have a TiVo Vox remote and retains both TV and receiver power settings after entering the receiver code.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Feb 10, 2004)

To the OP: Is it possible your AV receiver can be configured to turn on/off by a command from the TV over the HDMI cable? Do you have HDMI-CEC enabled on both devices?


----------



## rburriel (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup. The trick is to program the power on/off to your TV. Then repeat the process, but instead of entering the TV code, you enter the receiver code. The Power button should now turn both the TV and receiver on/off. I just confirmed this on the Bolt (not Bolt Vox). I knew it was possible as I used to do it way back with the TiVo HD.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I just tried to do this with my Vox remote for my Roamio and was unable to get it to work. This is going to be a PITA.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

You can all ignore me. I got it to work. The Vox remote now turns off both my receiver and TV like the old remote did.

EDIT: Followed previous instructions and entered TV code then receiver code. Now TV power buttons turns off both TV and receiver.


----------



## DENNIS FORD (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. I programmed my vox remote to power on/off tv and receiver. I also programmed receiver volume.
FYI the receiver power on/off code s/b the same one that you use for the volume. I had codes that would change receiver volume but would not power off the receiver. I had to try multiple codes until both worked.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just use HDMI CEC. So when the Vox remote turns off the TV, the receiver also turns off.


----------



## Brad Moon (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank You to everyone that has had input. I have been looking for a way to do this for a long time. I was able to get both my TV ( LG ) and A/V Receiver ( Yamaha ) to turn on and off at the same time using the TV Pwr button on the Tivo Bolt Remote. I did it without using the HDMI CEC function. 
For those that may not know there remote programming well:
You will need to go to the Remote Control setup for A/V Volume and Mute to find a list of codes for your Brand of AV Receiver. Then you will use the instructions for Set TV Power ( holding the TIVO and Tv Pwr buttons for 5 sec ) 
Notes: I had already programmed the remote to control the TV Power and AV Receiver Volume and Mute. Also, when I first did this, the TV and Receiver were powering on and off opposite of each other. I just used my TV remote to turn it off while my Receiver was off. Then when I hit the TV Pwr button on my remote, they both started powering on and off together.


----------



## rob-NH (Nov 13, 2018)

When I started reading this thread, I had the exact same problem described by Ron Lyster. I have Tivo Bolt+3TB with VOX remote. After reading the whole thread, I was able to go back and enter my Samsung TV code (for power) and then my soundbar code for (volume). Then I went back and again held down the TIVO and POWER button together and then entered the code for my soundbar. And it worked. My Vox remote now controls power for both my TV and my Soundbar. My Vox remote also controls volume thru my soundbar (and not the TV volume). This is exactly what I wanted to happen. I had a lot of trouble initially interpreting the instructions. In my case, I obtained the codes displayed on my screen when I went into Menu>settings>remote cablecard, devices>remote control setup>set AV volume and mute. There is no special menu choice for 'Set AV power'. In my case, the same code worked for AV volume and AV power (once I went back and entered the second code on the power/Tivo button combo. My VOX remote was purchased in 2018 and I am using the new Tivo experience (is that what you guys call TE4?). I wonder if the order of doing things matter? I saw the posts by Keepingup and Steinbch. These said only once code could be entered on their Vox remotes for power. I wonder if there is a variation of how things work based on the software versions in the VOX remote. One other thing, I also have a Yamaha AV receiver in another room and some Yamaha models use separate remote command for Power up and Power down. Most equipment toggles Power on/off by repeating the same codes. This could cause trouble specific to Yamaha models that might not be the fault of the remote. I never saw if Ron Lister solved his problem. Ron I hope you got it working and thank you for starting this thread as it directly led to a solution for me. Thanks to all the folks who pitched in trying to sort out the issues.


----------



## rob-NH (Nov 13, 2018)

A small correction to my previous post. I guess I actually have a TIVO VOX 3TB with a VOX remote. The nomenclature confuses me sometimes.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So If I went under remote control settings and AV receivers that is for soundbars right? We're getting a new Vizio 4K TV and a Nakamichi soundbar and I saw the name Nakamichi on the list and am wanting my Tivo remote to do both like you guys are talking about so I am guessing it will work since Nakamichi is on the list? We have a Roamio but are thinking about getting the Bolt


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, you go under the AV receivers setting for the soundbar. Having the make there is the first step and a positive sign--hopefully, the code(s) there will work, there's no guarantee until you try.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks I hope so we are getting soundbar on Fri and TV on Sat I'm excited we now have a 60 inch Vizio but the 70 inch we are getting is 4K and my husband watches someone on Roku he likes not on anywhere else so I am buying him the 4K Roku Ultra also. Decided not to upgrade our Tivo right now I am fine with my Roamio for now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks I hope so we are getting soundbar on Fri and TV on Sat I'm excited we now have a 60 inch Vizio but the 70 inch we are getting is 4K and my husband watches someone on Roku he likes not on anywhere else so I am buying him the 4K Roku Ultra also. Decided not to upgrade our Tivo right now I am fine with my Roamio for now.


There also are fallback positions:

-- The TV itself could have a feature to turn the soundbar on when the TV goes on. My Samsung TV does, and will work with non-Samsung soundbars. (And the soundbar automatically powers off after 5 minutes without a signal.)

-- If using the listed soundbar code(s) on the TiVo remote doesn't work, TiVo has a method to manually try codes, looking for 1 that works. But it can be a pain, going through all the codes 1-by-1.

-- A final alternative: the TiVo Slide Pro remote has a learning capability, and so, if need be, you could purchase that and teach it the soundbar's signal. (I did that with an earlier one.) It's a pretty sweet remote besides, with keys that light up in the dark and a slide-out keyboard.

And so, you very likely will be covered, one way or another.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks we don't have our new Vizio yet but we got the soundbar and hooked it up to our Vizio we have now neither Nakamichi code worked. Their was only 2 I just want it to do the volume and mute don't think it needs to be turned off I don't know. I'll call Tivo tomorrow. I also ordered the slide pro remote too.

QUOTE="Mikeguy, post: 11662134, member: 117118"]There also are fallback positions:

-- The TV itself could have a feature to turn the soundbar on when the TV goes on. My Samsung TV does, and will work with non-Samsung soundbars. (And the soundbar automatically powers off after 5 minutes without a signal.)

-- If using the listed soundbar code(s) on the TiVo remote doesn't work, TiVo has a method to manually try codes, looking for 1 that works. But it can be a pain, going through all the codes 1-by-1.

-- A final alternative: the TiVo Slide Pro remote has a learning capability, and so, if need be, you could purchase that and teach it the soundbar's signal. (I did that with an earlier one.) It's a pretty sweet remote besides, with keys that light up in the dark and a slide-out keyboard.

And so, you very likely will be covered, one way or another. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks we don't have our new Vizio yet but we got the soundbar and hooked it up to our Vizio we have now neither Nakamichi code worked. Their was only 2 I just want it to do the volume and mute don't think it needs to be turned off I don't know. I'll call Tivo tomorrow. I also ordered the slide pro remote too.
> 
> QUOTE="Mikeguy, post: 11662134, member: 117118"]There also are fallback positions:
> 
> ...


If you have an hour or half-hour (!), here's a link to the manual remote code search method, that I mentioned above. You are forewarned, it is a bit of a menial pain.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes

Alternatively, perhaps the TiVo folks might have some ideas their end.

And/or you can just give up (as I did), wait for the Slide Pro remote to arrive, and then teach it the soundbar's signals, easily and fast.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> If you have an hour or half-hour (!), here's a link to the manual remote code search method, that I mentioned above. You are forewarned, it is a bit of a menial pain.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes
> 
> ...


Thanks we had to return our soundbar due to it being damaged and will get new one on Tuesday. Tivo tried helping me the other day and I couldn't get it to work to get into the right screen where you channel up for 2 seconds at a time to try the codes. I will try again Tuesday and I am waiting to get the slide pro remote. Our remote now you can't even read the numbers or letter it's awful. We hooked up and got our 4K Vizio yesterday it's cool Alexa can control the TV and I have her pause and play Tivo only thing is she can turn volume up and down ands change inputs and channels but with sound bar hooked up she's not going to work on changing sound but oh well I'll use my remote LOL!


----------



## kenrok1 (Jan 6, 2007)

rburriel said:


> Yup. The trick is to program the power on/off to your TV. Then repeat the process, but instead of entering the TV code, you enter the receiver code. The Power button should now turn both the TV and receiver on/off. I just confirmed this on the Bolt (not Bolt Vox). I knew it was possible as I used to do it way back with the TiVo HD.


Thanks, you're a life saver! - I realize this is an old thread but finding this just saved me a ton of frustration... just got a new Edge and bought 2 LUX remotes thinking they were learning according to this TiVo LUX Remote™: Product Info and it turns out they are not. Arguing w/TiVo support on chat because apparently the feature doesn't exist and they just keep referring me back to the code-program for volume and mute. I have an older Bose Solo that needs to be powered on because it doesn't sense TV signal like some of the newer ones, so I have always programmed the mute button to be the A/V power with the learning feature. I actually like this option (chaining the TV and A/V power codes) better since it's now 1 button!


----------

